# Great Moments In Opera, “Largo Al Factotum” From Rossini’s Opera “The Barber Of Sevil



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about one of the most popular arias ever composed as well as one which excels for its merry melody; so often heard not only in films but cartoons through out the world. It being sung by a character by the name of “Figaro” who claims to be here, there and everywhere. 

Rossini’s opera “The Barber Of Seville” is definitely one of the most famous operas of all time. It being one whose overture and aria “Largo Al Factotum” have been played almost endlessly in films, cartoons and commercials. Rossini’s music being very joyous in its style which in a way has come to represent the light spirit most people associate with not only Italian opera but Italians as well. This due to Rossini’s vivacious music which seems to be constantly growing as to elevate the spirit in enthusiasm as well as imagination. Rossini, in fact making use of “crescendo” (word meaning “growing” in Italian”) in most of his overtures, in which he developed a style that eventually came to be known in the world of opera as “Rossini crescendo”. It resembling in a many ways a rollercoaster. As it constantly keeps going up and down or perhaps a merry go around in the way it almost seems to be spinning out of control. As it creates enthusiasm for life and all that be in it. For my part, I have always considered Rossini to be one of the most Italian composers as his music captures almost to perfection a certain feeling one gets in Italy of passion and intense desires.

As for the story in Rossini’s opera “The Barber Seville”, it is part one of a trilogy of books written by French author, Pierre Beaumarchais; with “The Marriage Of Figaro” and “The Guilty Mother” respectively being parts two and three. It being “The Marriage Of Figaro” which was put in to opera by Mozart many years before Rossini did likewise with “The Barber Of Seville”. These two stories as well as operas sharing many of the same characters such as doctor Bartolo, Count Almaviva, Don Basilio and Figaro. Figaro in “The Barber Of Seville” playing the parts of both a factotum ( this word meaning “do it all” in Italian) and a barber which predictably makes Figaro; the barber of Seville. This perhaps being the reason many people often confuse these two operas as in “The Marriage Of Figaro” Figaro goes on to play Count Almaviva’s valet. 

As for “The Barber Of Seville”, it begins in a public square with Count Almaviva trying to serenade a lovely woman by the name of Rosina yet he is doing so not as himself but disguised as a poor student; calling himself Lindoro. This due to Count Almaviva wishing Rosina to desire him for the man he is and not for the large sums of money which lye at his disposal. Count Almaviva’s serenading however fails to obtain the desired results with Rosina, who is not impressed which prompts him to pay off his musicians; who leave him to brood on his lonesome as they exit the plaza.

It being at this point that the stage is set for Figaro to make his entrance, singing the aria “Largo Al Factotum” which is perfect for the situation in which he enters the opera; with Count Almaviva being in need of help from someone like himself. Figaro, enhancing his first appearance with a very merry and peppy aria which instantly draws our attention to him as he claims “Largo al factotum della città. Presto a bottega che l'alba è già. Ah, che bel vivere, che bel piacere per un barbiere di qualità! di qualità!”. This in English being “Make way for the factotum of the city, Hurrying to his shop since dawn is already here. Ah, what a fine life, what fine pleasure For a barber of quality!” in a most cheerful tone as is the rest of the aria. 

Figaro going on to claim that he is the factotum of the city and that he is there to help all yet pleads with people to come along one at a time as he is loved and wanted by all. Figaro at the end claiming “Figaro qua, Figaro là, Figaro su, Figaro giù” (Figaro here, Figaro there, Figaro on top, Figaro underneath) in an aria which he uses for the multi purposes of introducing himself as well as to a certain extent boast about his abilities along with complaining that his noble character is at times taken advantage of by some. 

Musically speaking the aria “Largo Al Factotum” (Make Way For The Factotum) is one of the merriest melodies ever composed as it sets the tempo for the rest of the opera from the start; making use of Rossini’s crescendo. Figaro is the voice of this aria which was written for a baritone’s perhaps light tone yet perfectly suited for this character; who is a true personality. I, for my part, would like to recommend this aria to people of all ages as it is one of those pieces which makes one feel livelier with its energy. This perhaps being the reason such notables as Tom and Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Porky Pig, Woody Wood Pecker and Sylvester, the cat have performed it to the delight of viewers of all ages.


----------

